# Pictures 11/13 (lots)



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

My Ragamuffin Lovies

Skywalker









Ono









CP









Dreamer

















Skywalker and Dreamer









Skywalker, Leia, and Dreamer









Now my "wegie" man Riley









Some of my DSH babies

Catcher and Oz: "get that dang camera out of our faces woman!"









Catcher and Jet









Jet









Giles









Cupid









Catcher

















Belle


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those were very cute pictures of all your cats. I love CP's cheek fur


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

hehehe.....Oz is giving Catcher "scowling lessons". They are all soooo cute....I know I say it everytime, but I just love the how Skywalkers chin fits into that black mask face, it's jus' toooo cuuuute!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

*swoon* what a gorgeous kitty family you have!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The cats do love the camera don't they? :wink: :lol: Are they all show cats since they love that camera so much? :lol:


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Catcher looks like he's really coming around!!!


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Your cats are absolutely beautiful. Your CP looks like a twin of my Zoe.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

again, I love seeing pictures of your cats! Great photography!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*dies* You are so mean, JJ.  

That picture of Skywalker, Leia, and Dreamer just makes me want to reach into my computer screen and steal them all. You know me and Dreamer have a thing. I can't get over how much character Leia has just in her face -- and I'm sure there's much more where that came from in person! 

I also love that picture of Jet and Catcher -- it looks like Jet is trying to tell everyone to back up off of his best friend.  I know that "oopsies" are frowned upon in breeding -- but let me just say that I think the singapura/bengal cross is absolutely stunning. Catcher reminds me of that movie Newsies. I think if he were mine I would name him after one of them.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

great cats and great close up pics


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I'm curious(ok i'm nosy), but how many cats do you have?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay I havn't checked in for a while, and I'm honestly surprised at how BIG Leia and Skywalker have gotten!! They're all beautiful!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous as always..just stunning photos.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Is Brown Kitty with you yet?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Is Brown Kitty with you yet?


Nope, she's not with us yet. We're hoping to go on a cruise in February, if so then Kate will come down to kitty sit for us and bring Brownie along with her.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

May i say..
You have the most beautiful cats family i've ever seen..
i'm jealous..  LOL.
They are all so preettyy and lovely!!

:heart


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Gorgeous piccies, Skywalker & Leia have grown so big! I love Leia's markings and head shape! You have a houseful of very lucky kitties.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I love all of those, esp. the one on the bench...wonderful composition!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Be quiet........be very very quiet, (as I snag Leia and Dreamer). :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cat1963 said:


> Be quiet........be very very quiet, (as I snag Leia and Dreamer). :wink:


Ummm excuse me...if anyone is going to be stealing Dreamer it will be ME! I called it a LONG time ago.  :lol:


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> cat1963 said:
> 
> 
> > Be quiet........be very very quiet, (as I snag Leia and Dreamer). :wink:
> ...


 Okay......but if you manage to get a hold of Leia as well, would you ship her to me? I'd appreciate it very much. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

psssst...I'll take Riley if no-one is looking


----------

